# Raw dog food supplier now in Aberdeen !



## brackenhwv

Hi I have just started supplying raw dog food , based in Aberdeen . Human grade, competitively priced and delivered, check out my Facebook page to see if I can help. Denise

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dogtime-Raw-Dog-Food-Supplies/229483180577629?ref=hl


----------

